# The Lost Thread House - February 2014



## antonymes (Feb 12, 2014)

Visited with NakedEye. Hastily pushed to the front of our explore queue, as I don't think it will be in a good state for too muck longer.
Already things have vanished, which was a shame. Arrived early, after a 5am start, but quickly it was like Piccadilly Circus.
Very curious place, with electrics and all! Pic heavy, but this place is worth it. Enjoy!

We're here, because we're here…




At the foot of the stairs




Ooh, a door. Shall we go through?




Peckish?




Lovely things.




20th century spider's web?




Take a seat




Is Vic there?




Table heater




Cups and cakes…




Who is the fairest?




The chair




Bike and piano




War march




TV




Oh look, a sewing machine




Upstairs




Feeling very sleepy…




Bedside manners




Another bedroom
















Bed




Thanks for looking.​


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 12, 2014)

Another excellent report, it's posts like this that makes me glad I discovered this forum.


----------



## antonymes (Feb 12, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Another excellent report, it's posts like this that makes me glad I discovered this forum.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2014)

Cracking photos,amazing it looks so dry inside & intact!!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 12, 2014)

Lovely pics pal! Some bits i missed when i went, but just from seeing your post, it is clear that someone has been in taking things, such a shame. Ah well nowt good lasts forever.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## antonymes (Feb 12, 2014)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> Lovely pics pal! Some bits i missed when i went, but just from seeing your post, it is clear that someone has been in taking things, such a shame. Ah well nowt good lasts forever.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



You got a lovely set of shots when you were there. Such a great find. Shame people can't leave things there.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautifully done!
Thanks..


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 12, 2014)

Great report and photos is normal


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 12, 2014)

Splendid Ian!! Wasn't she beautiful! And that attic - stunning....hence over an hour in it. The other people really annoyed me - well 2 in particular who were hiding items.....lovely shots old bean as always you've done her proud


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 12, 2014)

antonymes said:


> You got a lovely set of shots when you were there. Such a great find. Shame people can't leave things there.



thanks, although it lends itslef to being photographed, as you say, a great find. well worth the 3 am wake-up call for me.


----------



## old goat (Feb 13, 2014)

Great pics,Thanks


----------



## Badger (Feb 13, 2014)

Great pictures of a great find. I thought the bike against the piano was odd until I realised that I have a ZZR1100 leant against a piano in ours......


----------



## antonymes (Feb 13, 2014)

Badger said:


> Great pictures of a great find. I thought the bike against the piano was odd until I realised that I have a ZZR1100 leant against a piano in ours......



And why not?


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 13, 2014)

I see you have moved things around for a better perspective in the final images.... Justified I say..
Great shots!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 13, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> I see you have moved things around for a better perspective in the final images.... Justified I say..
> Great shots!



It all depends on what one is trying to record - Well composed photographic art; or the atmosphere of an interior untouched by human interference since the last occupier exited the building, in their coffin twenty odd years before. Having see very good examples of both over the years, I much prefer the latter.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 14, 2014)

Fabulous place, a shame it's getting very well known leading to, as you say, things going missing. Your photo's are very well crafted indeed


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 14, 2014)

*Bostin set that!! *


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 15, 2014)

Beautiful shots and what a lovely place


----------



## pammyj (Feb 15, 2014)

Amazing shots, so glad I found this forum, would love to find old gems like this. Wish people would leave things be tho for others to also marvel at.

Love the feel you give to the photos


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 15, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It all depends on what one is trying to record - Well composed photographic art; or the atmosphere of an interior untouched by human interference since the last occupier exited the building, in their coffin twenty odd years before. Having see very good examples of both over the years, I much prefer the latter.



Totally agree, weren't a criticism. I think I'd be inclined to do the same if I were in your shoes.
Definitely adds the finish to it.
I always have believed in two types of photographers.....
Photoggers that shoot scenes that already exist in its current format, or Photoggers that constructively manipulate a scene to create a format envisaged in their mind. 
I know which one I fall into...

Loving your style.


----------



## antonymes (Feb 16, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> Totally agree, weren't a criticism. I think I'd be inclined to do the same if I were in your shoes.
> Definitely adds the finish to it.
> I always have believed in two types of photographers.....
> Photoggers that shoot scenes that already exist in its current format, or Photoggers that constructively manipulate a scene to create a format envisaged in their mind.
> ...



I have to admit I'm not generally one for moving things, but when you get to most places you find that someone's already come in and moved things. I had 2 trips to Red Dress Manor, and in the space of 6 weeks loads of thing had moved around.

The secret is to be the first in


----------



## Tommy1uk (Feb 16, 2014)

Loving the HDR


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 17, 2014)

wicked hdr love your pics you did good


----------

